
Hello quantum world - imartin2k
https://cosmosmagazine.com/technology/hello-quantum-world
======
KenanSulayman
"Serious quantum computers are finally here."

What does "serious" mean in this context? Do we _actually_ have usable,
_serious_ quantum computers?

~~~
cjohansson
“We have this device that is more complicated than you can simulate on a
classical computer, but it’s not yet controllable to the precision that you
could do the algorithms you know how to do.”

It doesn't sound like it's usable yet. It's just a serious computer now. Maybe
it means that they consider it as a seriously potential machine but it have
not acquired any usability in actuality yet.

------
elorant
In every article about quantum computers I have a hard time distinguishing
what's reality and what's pure fiction, or simply put journalists who don't
understand what they're writing about.

~~~
madeuptempacct
To this day, I still don't understand if "spooky action at a distance" is a
thing and if there is actually any sort of connection between entangled
particles. People vehemently, dramatically claim one side or the other with no
support...or I don't get it.

Was just reading this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CMB_cold_spot](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CMB_cold_spot)

And how it's "proof of a parallel universe that is quantum-entangled with
ours." Don't understand any of it.

Someone on here explained quantum radar to me - that's about the only
"quantum" thing that made sense to me.

~~~
speakeron
The short answer is that statements like "spooky action at a distance" are an
attempt to shoehorn quantum mechanics into a classical framework. It doesn't
have any meaning in that sense.

The long answer is here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Eeuqh9QfNI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Eeuqh9QfNI)

